#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > STAGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTOS >  >  Podium stort in op Indiana State Fair met dodelijke afloop

## ralph

2011 is een triest jaar als het gaat om het aantal ongelukken met grote podia in de USA.
Vandaag stortte tijdens de Indiana State fair het hoofdpodium neer en kwam terecht in het publiek.
Het ongeval gebeurde tijdens een bandwissel, er werd niet opgetreden toen het ongeval plaatsvond.
In een persverklaring van de lokale politie werd het verschrikkelijke nieuws naar buiten gebracht dat inmiddels de dood van vier personen wordt bevestigd en de vrees is dat dit aantal verder op zal lopen, er wordt gevreesd dat er nog mensen onder de ingestorte constructie liggen.

Het instorten werd gefilmd door een bezoeker.


Meer nieuws en foto's via:
http://news.blogs.cnn.com/2011/08/13...na-state-fair/
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/08/14/us...imes&seid=auto

----------


## Gast1401081

http://www.billboard.com/news/stage-...05316022.story

4 dodelijke slachtoffers bevestigd.

----------


## showband

_(ge)dode slachtoffers. Doden.
een slachtoffer is niet dodelijk behalve heel soms bij een chemische/kernramp._

Is het nu omdat er meer festivals zijn? Dat de kans groter wordt?
Of wordt er steeds meer aangeklooid?

niet best in ieder geval. dubbele line arrays die voorover gaan!  :EEK!:

----------


## Timo Beckman

Dit is geen fijn video'tje op zijn zachtst gezegd.

----------


## NesCio01

Pfffff, heftige foto's en dito filmpjes.
Reken maar dat er tijdens de bandwissel
collega's on stage liepen: RIP.

Voor nabestaanden is de oorzaak - op dit moment - 
minder relevant, zij moeten een dierbare missen.

Voor ons vak is het goed om berichtgevingen te blijven volgen
en lering te trekken, om zoveel mogelijk ongevallen te voorkomen.

Ik wens alle nabestaanden veel sterkte met hun verlies!

...

----------


## seppe30

Is wel weer een alu stage constructie als ik het goed zie

----------


## timedriver



----------


## Jan van Duren

Wat erg, zeg. In een paar seconden ligt de hele boel beneden.

----------


## Rieske

Een keer met je ogen knipperen en weg podium ! Zo snel, heftig.

----------


## speakertech

Dubbele line array's, lichtinstallaties, er hangen tegenwoordig tonnen aan gewicht in zo'n constructie. Het geweld van de natuur moet je niet onderschatten, maar als het dan naarbeneden komt en je bent in de buurt of dichterbij, heb je waarschijnlijk geen schijn van kans om het vege lijf te redden.
Met zij tuien was het wellicht bljiven staan. Aan de voorkant is het wat lastiger om driehoeksverbanden te maken. Het bewijst maar weer dat vierkanten weinig sterkte hebben.

Speakertech

----------


## mhsounds

Ik hou mijn hart vast voor de dag dat dit gebeurt met pyro in het dak....
Dan is de chaos pas compleet.

----------


## frederic

De vraag is, in welke mate kun je je volledig voorbereiden op extreem zware windstoten.

Volgens mij: onmogelijk.

----------


## renevanh

Hoe zit het met het weer in de gebieden waar de laatste tijd (en eigenlijk wel elk jaar) podia instorten?
Veranderd dat onverwacht en extreem, of stormt het daar al dagen? Weet iemand dat?

In het eerste geval is voorbereiden op zware windstoten nagenoeg onmogelijk, in het tweede geval...

----------


## s142918

> De vraag is, in welke mate kun je je volledig voorbereiden op extreem zware windstoten.
> 
> Volgens mij: onmogelijk.



Dat is misschien wel zo, maar dan heb je altijd nog de mogelijkheid om af te gelasten. Wat dat betreft nog een keer een dikke duim naar de mensen rondom Concert at Sea die vanwege het dreigende gevaar gewoon een complete dag cancelden. Heel vervelend voor je publiek, organisatie, inkomsten en noem het maar op: maar als dit dan gebeurd staat er in ieder geval niemand meer onder. 

Als je constructie is berekend op windkracht X en windkracht X+1 wordt voorspeld (dat weet je een uur van tevoren echt wel), dan moet je de enige zinnige beslissing nemen en levens redden. 99 van de 100 keer gebeurd er misschien niets, maar de 100e keer zijn er dus wel 4 slachtoffers. De rechtbanken in de US zullen wel weer overuren gaan draaien vanwege alle claims.

----------


## speakertech

> De vraag is, in welke mate kun je je volledig voorbereiden op extreem zware windstoten.
> 
> Volgens mij: onmogelijk.



Volledig natuurlijk nooit, maar ook in Nederland bekijk ik wel eens soortgelijke podia. Aan zijdelingse windvang wordt nauwelijks wat gedaan. Dat zal wel weer een practische reden hebben, omdat waar je precies schoren zou willen hebben, dan weer de torens staan met de linearrays erin. Het vloeroppervlak van die torens is dan ook weer klein ten opzichte van de hoogte, dus daar mag je geen extra stevigheid van verwachten. Gaat de constructie dan iets over het zwaartepunt heen, dan is het foute boel..
Ook schoren naar voor is een utopie, want dan komen ze tussen het publiek, maar dat houdt wel in als de wind recht van voor komt, dat er waarschijnlijk ook geen houden meer aan is. Gezien de oppervlakten van de wanden, zijn een paar betonblokken niet in staat het geheel overeind te houden.
Misschien moet er wel een veiligheid uitgevonden worden, waarbij de dekzeilen loslaten als de windkracht te groot wordt. De truss constructie heeft beduidend minder windvang en een losgeraakt zeil richt waarschijnlijk minder schade aan.
Ik ben geen constructeur, maar met enig technisch inzicht, kun je wel voorspellen of iets goed (blijft) gaan.


Speakertech

----------


## Timo Beckman

> Misschien moet er wel een veiligheid uitgevonden worden, waarbij de dekzeilen loslaten als de windkracht te groot wordt. De truss constructie heeft beduidend minder windvang en een losgeraakt zeil richt waarschijnlijk minder schade aan.
> Ik ben geen constructeur, maar met enig technisch inzicht, kun je wel voorspellen of iets goed (blijft) gaan.
> 
> 
> Speakertech



Die veiligheid zat er ook ingebouwd bij deze situatie . Op het filmpje wat ik terug vond zie je dat het dakzeil los scheurt aan de rechterkant (van voren gezien) . Jammer dat de linker zijde tegen de dak trussen aan geblazen wordt en niet los laat .

http://forums.prosoundweb.com/index....ic,4255.0.html

----------


## s142918

Op diezelfde site staat ook een filmpje van vorig jaar (zonder wind) waarin de constructie te zien is. Het is natuurlijk niet 100% zeker dat het om dezelfde constructie gaat, maar daar heeft het wel alle schijn van: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4zuAmp3uQ4

----------


## frederic

> Op diezelfde site staat ook een filmpje van vorig jaar (zonder wind) waarin de constructie te zien is. Het is natuurlijk niet 100% zeker dat het om dezelfde constructie gaat, maar daar heeft het wel alle schijn van: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4zuAmp3uQ4



Schuine stalen verstevigingen zijn niet nodig blijkbaar?  :Confused: 
En aan beide kanten 5 40/40 truskes?

----------


## speakertech

> Schuine stalen verstevigingen zijn niet nodig blijkbaar? 
> En aan beide kanten 5 40/40 truskes?



Daar durf ik nog geen laddertje tegen te zetten..........

In het begin van dit filmpje kun je zien dat het linearray links hevig naar voor en achter begint te slingeren, totdat kennelijk het zwaartepunt buiten het grondvlak komt en de boel mee naar voor trekt en daarna de rest meekomt.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SRkdw...embedded#at=21
Speakertech

----------


## MusicXtra

Ga er maar eens vanuit dat de line-array 100 kg per kastje weegt, een dubbele array van 16 kastjes is dus, met takels en flybumpers al zo'n 7 ton. :EEK!:  Als dat begint te slingeren treden er enorme krachten in de constructie op in richtingen waarop daar zeker niet op gerekend is onderaan de arrays (een simpel touwtje om slingeren tegen te gaan had wellicht dit drama kunnen voorkomen). Tel daarbij een enorme krachten op die er op de zeilen komt te staan en er is geen houden meer aan. 
Driehoeksverbindingen zouden de constructie inderdaad stijver maken maar dan heb je weer het probleem hoe je het totale podium aan de grond verankerd. Denk dat de enige manier, afgezien van aflasten, om dit soort drama's te voorkomen is zorgen dat je boven een bepaalde windkracht de zeilen van de constructie haalt zodat de wind er minder vat op heeft. Is dan helaas voor alle apparatuur maar die is te vervangen.

----------


## speakertech

> Ga er maar eens vanuit dat de line-array 100 kg per kastje weegt, een dubbele array van 16 kastjes is dus, met takels en flybumpers al zo'n 7 ton. Als dat begint te slingeren treden er enorme krachten in de constructie op in richtingen waarop daar zeker niet op gerekend is onderaan de arrays (een simpel touwtje om slingeren tegen te gaan had wellicht dit drama kunnen voorkomen). Tel daarbij een enorme krachten op die er op de zeilen komt te staan en er is geen houden meer aan. 
> Driehoeksverbindingen zouden de constructie inderdaad stijver maken maar dan heb je weer het probleem hoe je het totale podium aan de grond verankerd. Denk dat de enige manier, afgezien van aflasten, om dit soort drama's te voorkomen is zorgen dat je boven een bepaalde windkracht de zeilen van de constructie haalt zodat de wind er minder vat op heeft. Is dan helaas voor alle apparatuur maar die is te vervangen.



Je komt zowat tot hetzelfde inzicht, wat betreft de luidsprekeropstellingen.
Het zeil verwijderen voor de storm, zal niet altijd kunnen. In bepaalde streken, kan het weer binnen een paar minuten omslaan. Een constructie, waarbij de zeilen gemakkelijk loswaaien boven een bepaalde positieve of negatieve belasting, zou mooi zijn, Misschien bestaat dat ook wel, maar ik zou niet direct een oplossing weten van een bevestiging die bij een vooraf bepaalde kracht losschiet.
Maar zoals ik al schreef, als ik de foto's zie, zou ik er nog geen laddertje tegen durven zetten.

Speakertech

----------


## MusicXtra

> Maar zoals ik al schreef, als ik de foto's zie, zou ik er nog geen laddertje tegen durven zetten.
> 
> Speakertech



Ik denk niet dat je op basis van deze foto in kunt schatten of de constructie sterk genoeg is, de resolutie is al te laag om tuidraden te kunnen onderscheiden. Daarnaast is dit podium behoorlijk open van constructie terwijl het podium in het filmpje zo te zien helemaal dichtgemaakt was wat een heel groot verschil is met een beetje wind.

----------


## speakertech

> Ik denk niet dat je op basis van deze foto in kunt schatten of de constructie sterk genoeg is, de resolutie is al te laag om tuidraden te kunnen onderscheiden.



Het is inderdaad een foto van (moglijk) een eerdere versie van hetzelfde evenement. Wat de resolutie betreft: De voedingskabels van de luidsprekerarrays zijn duidelijk zichtbaar. Ik denk dat staalkabels om de zaak stabiel te maken niet veel  dunner zouden zijn. Ik geef je echter gelijk, vanchter de PC kun je alleen maar gissen naar mogelijke fouten. Ik heb het niet in werkelijkheid gezien, dus alles is maar een veronderstelling. Ook met de meest rigoureuze veiligheidsmaatregelen, kan er door natuurgeweld vanalles mis gaan, Kijk maar eens wat een wervelstorm in korte tijd voor schade aan kan richten. Komplete huizen worden als luciferdoosjes opgetild en schepen op de wal gesmeten.

Speakertech

----------


## mvdwerff

Je ziet in ieder geval aan de linker kant 2 diagonale staaldraden lopen van hoek naar hoek. 
Ik vind het een enge constructie. Er hangt behoorlijk wat in de kap, en ik hoop echt dat er verschillende verbanden zijn aangebracht. Maar zo te zien in het filmpje knakt alles echt af. Op het NOS journaal hadden ze het over een wervelwind...

----------


## MusicXtra

> Je ziet in ieder geval aan de linker kant 2 diagonale straaldraden lopen van hoek naar hoek.



Wanneer er diagonaalverbanden van truss aangebracht waren ben je al snel geneigd te denken dat de constructie heel sterk is. Bij staalkabels geldt het tegenovergestelde terwijl twee diagonaal gespannen staalkabels in principe net zo sterk of misschien nog wel sterker zijn. Een beetje staalkabel heeft al snel een trekkracht van 180 kg/mm2, een kabel van 5 mm diameter kan 3,5 ton hebben. Grote voordeel van staalkabels is dat het weinig gewicht aan een constructie toevoegt waardoor deze weer zwaarder zou moeten zijn. Nadeel, wanneer een staalkabel, door bijvoorbeeld een slingerende line-array van een ton of 7, steeds slap komt te hangen en met een ruk weer strak komt te staan de krachten enorm op gaan lopen. De mens is snel geneigd de sterkte van constructies te onderschatten, de mens is helaas ook snel geneigd de kracht van de natuur te onderschatten.

----------


## seppe30

Er lijkt mij heel veel materiaal aan te gangen 
En weinig versterking

----------


## mhsounds

> Komplete huizen worden als luciferdoosjes opgetild en schepen op de wal gesmeten.
> 
> Speakertech



Daar in Amerika? ja die huizen zijn haast allemaal van hout...

----------


## MusicSupport

Tragisch; hier wat meer info!

Er is zeker een collega onder de overledenen; een lichttech/volgspotter die in het dak zat op het moment dat het geheel omlaag kwam.

http://www.indystar.com/article/20110814/NEWS15/110814009/Daniels-Last-night-displayed-best-Hoosier-qualities?odyssey=mod|defcon|img|IndyStar.com

http://www.wthr.com/story/15263814/f...e-fair-tragedy

Ik lees helaas genoeg verhalen die bevestigen dat 2 uur vooraf al was gewaarschuwd voor heftige stormen en veel regen...

http://www.billboard.com/news/stage-...05316022.story (veel zeggende foto)

Truss dat bij de lasnaden van de koppelingen afbreekt als lucifer houtjes...

Meest gesuggereerde gelezen op de Amerikaanse fora is het gebrek aan 'guy wires' die de constructie omlaag spannen en daarnaast de discussie over het meegevlogen subcluster en de niet afgespannen PA die als een dolle in de torens slingerde en zodoende buiten het zwaartepunt van de constructie kon komen!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4zuAmp3uQ4 Hier zie je het podium het jaar ervoor.

----------


## WFF

Ben ik nou enige die wat beton mist ipv. smalle baseplates...

----------


## Lala

> Truss dat bij de lasnaden van de koppelingen afbreekt als lucifer houtjes...



Gezien dat het bij beide trussen op dezelfde plaats gebeurd, zou ik zeggen dat het plated truss is?

----------


## mvdwerff

> Wanneer er diagonaalverbanden van truss aangebracht waren ben je al snel geneigd te denken dat de constructie heel sterk is. Bij staalkabels geldt het tegenovergestelde terwijl twee diagonaal gespannen staalkabels in principe net zo sterk of misschien nog wel sterker zijn. Een beetje staalkabel heeft al snel een trekkracht van 180 kg/mm2, een kabel van 5 mm diameter kan 3,5 ton hebben. Grote voordeel van staalkabels is dat het weinig gewicht aan een constructie toevoegt waardoor deze weer zwaarder zou moeten zijn. Nadeel, wanneer een staalkabel, door bijvoorbeeld een slingerende line-array van een ton of 7, steeds slap komt te hangen en met een ruk weer strak komt te staan de krachten enorm op gaan lopen. De mens is snel geneigd de sterkte van constructies te onderschatten, de mens is helaas ook snel geneigd de kracht van de natuur te onderschatten.



Wel, deze draden lopen van hoek tot hoek in de constructie, wat het dus sterk maakt in de kijkrichting (laten we zeggen van noord naar zuid). 
Daar zit het verband. Echter biedt het totaal geen stevigheid voor de  beweging van links naar rechts (west-oost). En dat is precies de beweging die het support heeft gemaakt. Er ontbreken inderdaad tuidraden richting de grond. Dat had het geheel kunnen redden. 
Ook het ontbreken van ECHTE groundsupport voeten met outriggers kan wat hebben bijgedragen. Die lullige voetjes die onder 1 van de poten stond, tja... Ik denk niet dat beton of andere ballast iets had betekend. Ik denk dat de poten dan halverwege wel doormidden waren geknapt. 
Wat een angst zal er ook zijn geweest bij de volgspotter. Dan lijken die laatste minuten echt uren... Condoleances richting de betrokkenen en familie. 

Het lijkt plated truss, Rinus kan je wat meer vertellen welk merk truss? in Amerika zit een aardig groot bedrijf dat alleen maar van zulk spul maakt, maar ik ben de naam volledig kwijt...

----------


## MusicSupport

De constructie is van James Thomas Engineering en is gemaakt voor het bedrijf Mid America Sound als ik goed heb gelezen...

----------


## 4AC

Artikeltje:
http://www.prosoundnetwork.com/artic...-concert/13338

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## speakertech

Het gaat met de riggers toch niet dezelfde kant op als in de bouw?
Daar wordt het gezonde verstand vaak ook niet meer gevolgd. Als een draagbalk op de tekening staat en de maat erbij van 5 cm, vraagt niemand meer zich af of dat voldoende is om een verdiepingsvloer te dragen. Bovendien spreken veel mensen op de bouw niet eens dezelfde taal, laat staan dat ze elkaar begrijpen. De show must go on en tijd is geld.

Speakertech

----------


## moderator

> Gezien dat het bij beide trussen op dezelfde plaats gebeurd, zou ik zeggen dat het plated truss is?



Beetje basic kennis van truss en wat krachten in een truss lengte doen maakt duidelijk dat het zwakste deel van een Trussbuis het deel direct achter de las is.
Truss zal vrijwel in alle gevallen op die plaatsen scheuren/breken/kaduuk gaan.

De berichtgeving meldt inmiddels een vijfde slachtoffer.

----------


## MusicSupport

> Beetje basic kennis van truss en wat krachten in een truss lengte doen maakt duidelijk dat het zwakste deel van een Trussbuis het deel direct achter de las is.
> Truss zal vrijwel in alle gevallen op die plaatsen scheuren/breken/kaduuk gaan.
> 
> De berichtgeving meldt inmiddels een vijfde slachtoffer.



Correct; dat was een collega in de volgspotstoel; welke verantwoordelijke dr*pl*l heeft die man niet naar beneden laten komen  :Frown:

----------


## rinus bakker

Ik ben de 12e nog over Indianopolis gevlogen:
hartstikke mooi weer in dat hele gebied.

M'n maag draait om als het filmpje zie.
5 doden = 5 doden teveel, maar eigenlijk toch ook weer geluk gehad. 
Want het hadden er veel meer kunnen zijn. 
De wind kwam vooral schuin - en maar weinig van achteren.
Recht van achteren ? Je moet er niet aan denken.

verder:
A) over staalkabels en trussen als schoren:
A1) op een staalkabel kun je geen druk opvangen! 
Met een trussje wel degelijk: een tower van een GS-systeem is goed 
voor 1 of 2 ton aan drukkracht bij een lengte van 7-12m. 
A2) op een enkele buis van bijv. 50x2mm kun je net zoveel trek-kracht zetten 
als het eerder geciteerde 5mm staalkabeltje. 
Maar van die trussbuizen heb je er al meteen 3 of 4...
Alleen verwacht je in dit soort daken al gauw tuikabels van pakweg 12-16mm (2-4 ton).
Geen draadjes van 5mm.


B) Plated truss - absoluut. Dè standaard in Amerika (nog steeds, maar het veranderd nu wel heel langzaam). 
James Thomas, Tomcat, Total Structures zijn maar een paar van de fabrikanten die heel veel plated truss gemaakt hebben en nog steeds maken. 
Maar helaas is plated [op z'n best] pakweg de helft van de sterkte van de spigoted truss types,
zoals: mes-vork; dubbele mes-vork en conisch en bi-conisch.
Maar zelf met troep-truss kun je zeker wel sterke constructies maken,
als je de manuals en opbouwbeschrijvingen (Duits: "Baubuch") maar volgt.
Maar als er ongetuide PA's te zien zijn zegt dat al meer dan genoeg. 
Waar het met het één niet zo nauw wordt genomen,
zal er naar het ander ook niet optimaal zijn gehandeld. (!?) 

Tenslotte:
Truss breekt altijd net naast de las....welk ongeluk (of proefje) je er ook op nakijkt..
en er zitten heel wat lasjes in een truss.
Een ingenieur rekent daarmee, en wij hebben ons daaraan te houden.

En als het tè hard waaien gaat moet je de risico-zone gewoon ontruimen.
Zelfs als je weet dat alles er pico-bello opgebouwd is.
En niet hopen en bidden dat het wel langs zal waaien,
[ook al is dat in veruit de meeste gevallen natuurlijk wel zo.]

----------


## renevanh

http://www.wthr.com/story/15271457/c...psed-structure

----------


## speakertech

> verder:
> A) over staalkabels en trussen als schoren:
> A1) op een staalkabel kun je geen druk opvangen! 
> Met een trussje wel degelijk: een tower van een GS-systeem is goed 
> voor 1 of 2 ton aan drukkracht bij een lengte van 7-12m.



Ik denk dat de opvang van druk op een buis, of een truss, soms wel eens overschat wordt, zeker als deze (in het midden) kan uitwijken.
De toneeltoren in aanbouw in Hoorn in 2004 is volgens de analyse van deskundigen ook ingestort, omdat een grote lengte vertikale staander uitweek.
Een staalkabel vangt inderdaad geen druk op, maar ook hier geldt weer, als het juist is toegepast, draagt het wel degelijk zeer bij aan de stevigheid van een constructie.

Spraekertech

----------


## showband

> Beetje basic kennis van truss en wat krachten in een truss lengte doen maakt duidelijk dat het zwakste deel van een Trussbuis het deel direct achter de las is.
> Truss zal vrijwel in alle gevallen op die plaatsen scheuren/breken/kaduuk gaan.



in het kader van al de opmerkingen over basic kennis.
die basic kennis... hmmm

http://www.vrominspectie.nl/Images/0...293-281625.pdf

let ook op deel 11 de kennisoverdracht conclusies.

----------


## Gast1401081

> let ook op deel 11 de kennisoverdracht conclusies.



ik kom niet verder dan deel 4

..

----------


## showband

ik bedoel:
*4.2 Constructief onderwijs onder druk ........... 11*

----------


## rinus bakker

> 1) Ik denk dat de opvang van druk op een buis, of een truss, soms wel eens overschat wordt, zeker als deze (in het midden) kan uitwijken.
> 2) De toneeltoren in aanbouw in Hoorn in 2004 is volgens de analyse van deskundigen ook ingestort, omdat een grote lengte vertikale staander uitweek.
> Een staalkabel vangt inderdaad geen druk op, maar ook hier geldt weer, als het juist is toegepast, draagt het wel degelijk zeer bij aan de stevigheid van een constructie.
> 
> Spraekertech



1) zie tabellen van Fabrikanten en bijv. het Black Bookvan Prolyte over knikbelastingen.
2) Ik heb het TNO rappoort over Hoorn gekocht. Het is een (beschamende) reeks van stommiteiten en slordigheden (en naar elkaar wijzen)... Jouw analyse is wat beperkt.

3) [... OPEN DEUR ...]: "_als het juist is toegepast_"

----------


## speakertech

> 2) Ik heb het TNO rappoort over Hoorn gekocht. Het is een (beschamende)  reeks van stommiteiten en slordigheden (en naar elkaar wijzen)... Jouw  analyse is wat beperkt.
> 
> 
> 3) [... OPEN DEUR ...]: "_als het juist is toegepast_"



Ad 2) heb ik de computeranimatie gezien van het onderzoeksbureau en daar werd de fout visueel gemaakt.

Ad 3)
Zeker een open deur, maar kijk eens hoe sommige dingen vastgezet zijn. Als voorbeeld neem ik wat lading op een aanhangwagentje, stevig aangetrokken touwen, maar vaak zie je dan als het touw een eindje opschuift over de lading, dat alles gewoon los ligt. Zo ook in de bouw en on-stage. Vele handen, maar echt niet allemaal deskundig, zeker niet doordat de prijzen altijd onder druk staan. Bovendien hebben sommige mensen zo weinig inzicht in constructie, dat ze niet eens zien dat er wat fout kan gaan.
Een mooi voorbeeld is ook het voetbalstadion in Roosendaal, toen er eredivisie voetbal gespeeld moest worden. Een uitbreiding van de lichtinstallatie was nodig en op de kopse kanten kwamen twee constructies van steigerbuis, met extra licht. Toen kwam iemand op het idee, dat daar mooi heel grote reclame zeilen aan konden. Een keer wat harde wind en daar lag de boel in puin. Over inzicht gesproken.
Wat voor jou vanzelfsprekend is, daar hebben veel mensen nog geen erg in. Dus die open deuren.......Soms zien ze de hele deur niet.

Rinus, ik ga mijn deskundigheid absoluut niet met die van jou vergelijken, Maar sommige dingen heb je alleen maar klompen voor nodig om het aan te voelen. Hoe vaak zeg je zelf niet: "Hoe krijgen ze het verzonnen" ,

Speakertech

Mijn onderschrift spreekt weer eens boekdelen

----------


## evalphen

http://www.jimonlight.com/2011/08/16...pse-continues/.

In Bovenstaand bericht staat ook nog het een en ander aan info word een hoop met vingertje gewezen maar dat terzijde.
Lees vooral dat er al 3 dagen van te voren een weer alarm was afgewezen.
Een weer alarm wat daar betekend inpakken en wegwezen en lekker thuis gaan zitten (nog net geen schuilkelder advies.)
 :Mad: 

Eric van Alphen

----------


## renevanh

Het '3 dagen weeralarm' kan ik niet terug vinden.

Overigens heb ik het idee dat de schrijver maar een half idee heeft waar hij over praat. 'Even' (binnen 10 minuten naar het weeralarm) het dak naar beneden halen gaat gewoon niet. Leuke suggestie, maar onmogelijk. Hadden ze dat geprobeerd, dan waren er veel meer doden gevallen onder de crew.

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...00001021352237

Op de foto's tijdens/vlak na de val is (als je goed kijkt) een draaiing in de lucht te zien (foto 9, recht boven het gevallen dak). Daar is geen enkel podium (en zeker niet zo'n bouwwerk) tegen bestand.

----------


## rinus bakker

Maar als je in zo'n dak de zeilen eruit laat ivm windgevaar...
en je gaat vervolgens niet even bij de promotor/organisator aankaarten dat de acht er vervolgens weer bijna zo'n groot zeiloppervlak in trekt....?...
Dan kan iedereen weer naar iedereen gaan wijzen.
In de VS doen 9 groepen onderzoek, 5 meer dan in Enschede..
we gaan het horen

----------


## rinus bakker

op dit filmpje van 2 dagen ervoor
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YV4paHxw8D8

is goed te zien dat het niet overhield met het aantal inwendige schoren,
maar ook dat het podium-dak niet voorzien was van enig vertikaal zeil.
De tuien naar buiten zijn wel goed te zien, dus aan de resolutie kan het niet liggen. 

Op het uiteindelijke instortfilmpje is daarentegen de backdrop bijna podiumvullend.
Met 2 x 2 towers was volgens mij een groot deel van de waargenomen ellende op te vangen geweest.
Er staan er evengoed al een hele berg, dus een viertal meer was waarschijnlijk,
- met de huurperiode van een maand - geen financiele aderlating geworden.
En in elk geval minder dan wat het nu allemaal gaat kosten,
want met 5 mensenlevens en vele zwaargewonden erbij 
gaat het in dat land om vele 10-tallen miljoenen dollars.  
En denk alleen maar aan alle advocaten die hier weer fors garen bij spinnen.

----------


## rinus bakker

Laatste update 28 jan 2012:  
(abonnementje op de nieuws-site hierover van de staat Indiana):

In een warehouse in de stad Indianapolis is nu de reconstructie van dat dak te bekijken door belangstellenden/betrokkenen.
En daarbij zijn mensen van het ingenieursbureau dat het onderzoek heeft gedaan, aanwezig voor uitleg.
Blijft een raar land die VS.

Maar probeer dat soort van informatieverstrekking hier maar eens te verkrijgen.
Hasselt gaat weer in onderzoek...nadat de politiek er al een deken over wilde werpen.
 (Net als in ons land de Bijlmerramp en Vuurwerkramp elke 3 jaar of zo weer worden overgedaan)
En van die andere ellende uit Enschede lijkt het ook wel een eeuwigheid te moeten duren, 
terwijl de diverse onderzoekers natuurlijk al lang hun conclusies klaar hebben.

----------


## CoenCo

En ondertussen heeft IOSHA z'n onderzoeken afgerond en een serie boetes uitgedeeld. Zie: http://www.in.gov/dol/2367.htm onder het kopje 2012/February 8, 2012: Media Kit of Indiana State Fair Fatal Injuries Investigation

----------


## rinus bakker

Boetes van alleen al meer dan $ 70.000. 
Dan heb je alleen de boetes = straf voor het 'regels negeren'.

De (letsel-)schade en smartegeld claims gaan daar binnenkort 
vast wel met een factoer tussen het 10 en 100-voud overheen!
Om op en paar man (gedurende 2 a 3 voorbereidings en bouwdagen) te kunnen bezuinigen?
Goeiekoop is duurkoop?

----------


## moderator

Beetje verdieping: http://soundprolivesocial.com/forum/...role-in-lawsui

----------


## R. den Ridder

En nog veel, veel meer verdieping.. begin met de sheets, verbaas je en lees verder: 
http://www.in.gov/sfc/2343.htm

en spread the word zou ik zeggen...

----------


## rinus bakker

Het Rapport van Witt Associates zou voor een flink deel ook kunnen passen op Pukkelpop.
Maar daar waren de autoriteiten wijs genoeg om (ook zichzelf) uit de politiek impliciete gevarenzone te manipuleren.

En dat van de technisch betrokken partijen er amper medewerking was, zegt ook eigenlijk ook wel veel.

Nou die dikke technische pil nog van TT.

----------


## Hitvision

Wat mij enorm frusteert is dat geconstateerde feiten zelden tot grote sancties leiden. Neem nou het zwembad incident. Rapporten wijzen uit dat gebreken al 6 jaar bekend zijn en dat nalatigheid de dood dus tot gevolg heeft gehad. Nu, dan plaatsen we die personen toch op een andere afdeling omdat de 'feiten' niet zwaar genoeg zijn! Wij moeten eens met een APK afgekeurde auto een kind dood rijden DAN worden er ineens wel sancties opgelegd.

Te krom voor woorden! Ben het met Rinus eens dat goede rapporten noodzakelijk zijn MITS het tenminste tot acties komt na afloop indien laakbaar handelen de conclusie is.

----------


## rinus bakker

Je moet het zo zien:
Degene die de opdracht geeft voor zo'n onderzoeksrapport zal proberen 
het zo te laten gebeuren dat hij zelf uit de wind blijft.
En omdat de overheid is aangewezen (en de poen ontvangt) om 
de maatschappelijke veiligheid (in de ruimste betekenis?) te bewaken,
zal diezelfde 'club' er natuurlijk zijn best voor doen om elke storm 
_om_ zich heen te laten gaan (zie de "PukkelpopPrutsPolitiek").

Wat zou het hebben gekost om een aantal vaste betonankers 
te hebben laten storten om die vaste betonnen podium-onderbouw 
binnen de draf/renbaan op die plaats van de "State Fair Grounds" in Indianapolis?
Maar daar zal niemand een veeg voor ontvangen...
Hoe vaak zie je niet hier dat een lokatie tot "productieprutsen" noopt 
omdat er ooit (teveel) is bezuinigd op de bouwkosten. 

In die Amsterdamse Betonnen Hamburger (van _Fl_ 256.000.000) 
was destijds geen geld voor een stel veiligheidslijnen van ca. _Fl_ 30.000,
terwijl de helft van de hele jaar-exploitatie uit evenementen moest komen. 
Maar voor nieuw gras werd de eerste jaren wel een paar miljoen per jaar versplid.

Gelukkig hebben ze bij Frontline net zo lang gezeurd dat er wel geld voor werd vrijgemaakt. 

En zo weet ik nog wel een paar "pandjes" in dit land waar de gebruiker 
geforceerd wordt tot gerommel omdat de lokatie niet deugt.
Eentje ervan (in Den Haag)  is gelukkig voortijdig weer opgeruimd, 
maar daar zouden er nog wel wat bij kunnen.

Want als het misgaat ligt het nooit aan de ("gebrekkige") lokatie - 
die zijn geld wel mede verdient omdat gebruikers maar weer gaan improviseren.

Maar als je dan toch ballast nodig hebt, doe dan wel de goede en genoeg ervan.
Nu is het wijzen weer heel gemakkelijk gemaakt.

----------

